# Hunter Hercules tool video



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't know if your familiar with this tool but it is excellent.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

That is one nice tool John. I have yet to try a replaceable cutter type tool, but I still have several inserts left from my machining days. Micht be time to repurpose them.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi John
Thanks for the video
I have the Easy Woodtools that look very similar to the Hunter.
Have you used them?
Are there any pros and cons between one or the other?

I've been sharpening mine with a diamond stone.
How do you sharpen yours?

I appreciate the techniques you just shared with us
Thanks, Tom


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

They really aren't similar at all other than having replaceable tips. The Hunter cutters are a finer grade of carbide and come much sharper than most carbide tools can even think about getting. 
It's difficult to tell in the video but the body of the cutter is recessed below the tip. This leaves the cutting edge at about 25 or 30 degrees. This is a much sharper angle than any of the Easywoodtool style cutters. The inside surface is polished to an almost mirror finish so the edge is extremely sharp. That's why it cuts so cleanly when used in the bevel rubbing mode. 
The cutter is also tilted down at a 30 degree angle. This makes it very easy to control and leaves a nice finish when used flat. 
When I use the tool in the bevel rubbing mode it cuts cleaner than any tool in my inventory. Consequently it is my go to tool for cutting fibers that want to tear out. I've cut through knots so cleanly that you actually have to sand it to dull it down or the finish doesn't penetrate the same. 
I don't have any Easywoodtools but have purchased cutters that are the same and played with them to learn the differences. They are good tools. I would recommend them. I like the Hunters better but it's the way I use them that makes them so nice.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice video John.
I like the shape of the tool that lets you do the variety of cuts you showed. Might have to check one of those out.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for that great reply, John.

I hope I have made a good choice in my purchase of the Easywood tools.
I know they have allowed me to have a great time at the lathe but I do find myself sanding ...a lot.

I'm going to try some of the techniques you shared, but it doesn't sound like I can do the shear cuts that you demonstrated. That was some mighty clean results you were getting.
What was the wood species?

Also....can you sharpen the Hunter tool?


Now you got me thinkin'.......


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

John,
Is the Hercules the only hunter tool with the square shank? I don't remember it on the others


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

And how does it clare to the other hunter# 3?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The Easywoodtools are fine but they are a scraper. So is the Hunter Hercules when held flat. They will not give you as good a finish as a cutting tool. That's why I rotate the Hunter over and use it as a bevel rubbing tool. I can easily finish with 220 grit if I use the tool correctly. You can do the same with a good sharp bowl gouge that's been ground to 45 degrees or less. 
You cannot sharpen the Hunter cutters. I've tried and so far failed miserably. It is a very hard fine grade carbide. 
It is the only square tool, and also the only one with the cutter mounted at 30degree angle. You can't use the others flat, they will catch big time. My other Hunter videos show how these tools work.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks again. I believe I will go order one up.


----------

